# DIY for Barbolight Bomb-Proof Host with P7 ...



## wquiles (Feb 8, 2009)

This is a project that I started last fall, when Javier (Barbolight) made available for sale the “Bomb-proof hosts”. Javier was kind enough to also help me with the reflectors for the P7, so this here is the DIY and photo journal (blog?) of how to do it. Second from left to right, here is the host next to some other known suspects:







At least for this first one, I am using/modifying an existing “D” size P7 heatsink, but I will make my own going forward. Here are the pieces before starting:






The reflector does not fit in the head, neither wide nor length wise, so I had to modify both the head and the reflector. First the head:
















Then the reflector:











The head needs more work, so that the angled part of the reflector can go through the hole:











Now the reflector fits. It floats a little, but we will “fix” that later on:






Since I need to figure out the proper positioning and I want the heatsink to stay in place even if the light is drop and/or abused, I decided to thread the body and the heatsink for a solid fit:































Then thread the body:






make sure parts fit:






I made the top flat to fit this application and to allow the reflector to center the LED in place:






I have tried with both the P7 and the MC-E, but only with these great reflectors that Javier sent, only the P7 works well and centers well.






So I took the heatsink, and threaded a hole for the negative contact – it is supposed to be a bomb-proof host, so I am trying to go the extra mile at every step:






I used the reflector to center the LED, and two-part thermal epoxy:
















I then installed the lens and o-rings (very tight fit!):






I used high-temp silicone to set the reflector in place:






To create a positive contact for the battery, I used proto-board, cut and shapped to the right size:






The positive contact will have a spring, and I am mechanically attaching it to the proto-board:











Underside of the positive contact, ready for soldering:






Here I already soldered the wires to the LED, and got the negative wire connected to the heatsink via the screw:






Solder the positive wire:






Epoxy around the LED and wires for extra measure:






Epoxy the protoboard in place:






and epoxy the base of the spring for extra measure:






Apply thermal paste to the heatsink's threads:






Apply “special” grease to threads and o-ring:






and we are almost ready:











For this first one, I am using a single A123 cell:






which of course is too short:











So I have to make a custom battery sleeve:


























and eventually, after a million chips, it fits:






Then I bore the sleeve until the battery fits:











Then I create the Aluminum “plug” to fit the sleeve:






I make the small tower for flat cells and to clear the outer plastic sleeve on the battery:






work on the tailcap side:






I then remove the coating/HA from the edge of the main tube for better electrical contact:






and now I am ready to assemble the pieces:
















and after all of these many, many hours, it does work:






To seal the head against water, I am using clear silicon (it goes on white, but cures clear):






and this is how it looks like outside:






I hope this helps 

Will


----------



## darkzero (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice work & awsome pics Will! I think I'm going to have to send two of these your way. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Icarus (Feb 9, 2009)

Very nice mod Will! :twothumbs


----------



## ICUDoc (Feb 9, 2009)

Terrific mod and great pics as always Will. Well done.


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 9, 2009)

Very nice work and very nice pics! Awesome!


----------



## bluecrow76 (Feb 9, 2009)

That is a VERY impressive P7 hotspot!


----------



## Daylight (Feb 9, 2009)

I am not a Barbolight boom proof host owner... but you have done a awesome work!!


It's fantastic man :bow:, you must be tired.

Regards


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Feb 9, 2009)

Will,

A lot of work, eh? And you aren't done yet--we need dimensions and specs so that we can mimic your work. :devil:


----------



## MWClint (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, beautiful work on the bomb proof host! It's going to be
interesting to see how all these pan out. There's so much you can
do with these hosts. There's going to be a lot of unique lights
stemming from these Barbolights. 

Will, you inspired me to finish mine today. :candle:


----------



## DocD (Feb 9, 2009)

got to say i'm liking the super tight p7 hot spot and just think about the time and effort you put in to building this WOW big up to the wquiles :thumbsup:
cheers DocD


----------



## tanasit (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the great informative post.
You must have spent a LOT of time onthis one.:twothumbs:twothumbs
Tanasit


----------



## Icarus (Feb 9, 2009)

:wow: nice mod Will! :thumbsup:


----------



## wquiles (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you guys 

This is as close to making a flashlight from scratch as I have ever done - it was fun :naughty:

Will


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Feb 10, 2009)

Will, awesome tutorial and nice work.


----------



## wquiles (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you Dennis 

Will


----------



## griff (Feb 10, 2009)

Will, Once again you give hope to anyone with the ability and the means to try their hand a modding. I don't want to take anything away from your skill
but you make it look so simple. Start to finnish with excellent photography and complete descriptions of each step. This step by step tutorial is valuable
and for me very interesting. :twothumbs
I wish more of the accomplished modders here a CPF could follow your lead , pull the curtain back and as my mathematics' teacher use to say "show your work" .CPF former member "3rd Shift"... Rest in Peace ,left us with several step by step projects that were along the lines of this project . 

Flashlight's for Dummies :naughty:

Please keep up the good work:candle:


----------



## 1996alnl (Feb 10, 2009)

WOW!
Simply outstanding,no one would know you made that light if you didn't show us.
Looks 100% factury quality.


----------



## wquiles (Feb 10, 2009)

griff - thanks 

I definitely will miss 3rd shift's DIY pictorials ...

Will


----------



## cryhavok (Feb 10, 2009)

Awesome...would definitely like to have you mod out my barbolight host


----------



## wquiles (Feb 11, 2009)

OK, an improvement over the original ...

When I used the A123 cell (nominal voltage of about 3.3Volts), I noted it was not super bright as the other P7 lights I have done, so when I measured the current draw I understood why: 1.4Amps. So tonight, I decided to try an 18650 cell instead (nominal voltage of 3.7Volts). Sure enough, it measured about 2.5Amps, and "noticeably" brighter. Here are some pics ...

The Protected 18650 cells are a tad higher than the A123 cells, but not as wide, so it was just a mater of making a new sleeve for the new cell. From left to right, AW Protected 18650 cell, A123 cell, protected 18650 cell:






Raw piece of Delrin (acetal) ready:






Working on the new sleeve's ID:











then work on the OD:






use round bit to smooth the edge:






sleeve is ready:












work on the plug:












now everything is ready for assembly:






comparing both sleeves:






and it works, and it is brighter!:






Here is a shot taken with the camera pointed at the ceiling in my garage, camera stationary, on manual exposure, under-exposed to show the brightness difference. It is not night and day difference, but definitely very significant improvement.

First the A123 cell:






then the 18650 cell:






It might have lower capacity, but I know which one I would take along on a dark alley ... :devil:

Will


----------



## wquiles (Feb 11, 2009)

PhotonFanatic said:


> Will,
> 
> A lot of work, eh? And you aren't done yet--we need dimensions and specs so that we can mimic your work. :devil:



By the way Fred, I missed this earlier. If you or others need specific dimensions, ask away - I kept some notes, so I should be able to help 

Will


----------



## donn_ (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## DM51 (Mar 11, 2009)

Amazing work - a master-class. It must be the nearest thing to a totally unbreakable light that exists.


----------



## wquiles (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you DM51 


I already started working on a new version, this time not using a P7, and maybe more than one LED :devil:

Will


----------



## collector (Mar 12, 2009)

Very nice ! I like the pics ! Any more of these hosts available ??


----------



## Barbarin (Mar 13, 2009)

In fact there are like 100 pcs of "Boombproof" hosts collecting dust in the factory... so I'm more than open to give them a try. Unfortunately I have no time.



Regards


----------



## wquiles (Mar 13, 2009)

Barbarin said:


> In fact there are like 100 pcs of "Boombproof" hosts collecting dust in the factory... so I'm more than open to give them a try. Unfortunately I have no time.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




Javier,

As you can tell by this post alone, I really like these hosts, and I still see a lot of potential in them, specially now that others are starting to make completed lights out of them.

If it would help you simplify logistics, I would be more than happy to be the "importer" for extra hosts to the USA, so that I can ship from Texas to the rest of the USA. What do you think?

Will


----------



## Barbarin (Mar 13, 2009)

By the way, Will, you have done a very nice job... not only making the light, but reporting it and explaining to others how to do it. In fact one of the best "step by step" I have seen.

IMO a P7 direct drive is one of the best mods to do on this hosts, as it is "easy" and the results impressive. 

More suggestions??

A flood monster with 3-4 P7/MC-E's is a nice project too, or a superthrower with 4 XRE and aspericals... what about a high temperature battery pack, short runtime high CRI flood light for video and photo applications?? (This can be done with the new 50 Watt LEDs, or with 4 MCE's warm-neutral.). 

This one.. in fact I would love to have one. Make me a one of them and I will send you all the hosts in exchange.

Javier


----------



## wquiles (Mar 13, 2009)

Barbarin said:


> By the way, Will, you have done a very nice job... not only making the light, but reporting it and explaining to others how to do it. In fact one of the best "step by step" I have seen.
> 
> IMO a P7 direct drive is one of the best mods to do on this hosts, as it is "easy" and the results impressive.
> 
> ...



Well, you just got yourself a deal 

I will work with you the details/options off-line and start procuring parts to build you a totally custom, monster light on "your" super host :twothumbs

Will


----------



## FroggyTaco (May 31, 2010)

Did this ever happen?


----------



## wquiles (May 31, 2010)

FroggyTaco said:


> Did this ever happen?



Super Barbo Diving Light for Javier in Spain with 3xMC-E and 2xIMR26500

Will


----------



## FroggyTaco (May 31, 2010)

Thank you much for the link. Your effort to photo document is unparalleled here & I have spent so much time to reading/viewing your threads it is like watching a history channel documentary. 

I really appreciate it.


----------



## wquiles (May 31, 2010)

You are welcome. Thank you for the kind words


----------

